# What exactly do you need to apply to MAC or Sephora?



## kaii (Oct 22, 2006)

Just wondering because i'm considering getting a job at either [though a new Sephora is opening and i'd &lt;33333 it there more]. Do you need a portfolio or something for it? Also- what's the minimum age? I'd like to start at 17... haha or is it too young?

Those working there, how'd you get in and everything?


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just wondering because i'm considering getting a job at either [though a new Sephora is opening and i'd &lt;33333 it there more]. Do you need a portfolio or something for it? Also- what's the minimum age? I'd like to start at 17... haha or is it too young? 
Those working there, how'd you get in and everything?

You have to be 18 I believe to work at Sephora and definitely so at MAC. I would recommend you having a portfolio, I only know what MAC is looking for, sorry...
You need to have at least some makeup background and be able to apply and know color on someone else demonstrating skill. Also if you have some retail background that is great as well...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2006)

I think that some sort of customer service experience would be needed.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 22, 2006)

There's threads around here somewhere, but I'm not finding them




I read somewhere else you have to be 18, but I'm not 100% positive. I would assume retail and customer service, as well as at least a basic comprehension of makeup and application of makeup.


----------



## Anna (Oct 22, 2006)

i dont have the slightest clue. i never really thought about it


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2006)

i'm not sure how old you gotta be to work at sephora, but i went there with no retail experience at all and they hired me, obviously. at sephora, they don't care if you don't have any background for whatever you're applying.


----------



## kaii (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a pretty good background in makeup (i've done stage type makeup for previous halloweens ^^ ill post in this years when the time comes)- and in colors [also i've been an AP art student for 3 years now D:] . I'm just gonna go around goving makeovers to people and taking pictures [i have no camera atm] Too bad i have to be 18 though! So, Jennifer, did you have any other previous job experience before applying?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:
So, Jennifer, did you have any other previous job experience before applying? my only job before that was waitressing, but they were kinda fine with it, considering i dealt with the same types of people i deal with now working there!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 22, 2006)

i would love to work at sephora or mac, im not really good at the color matching. and honestly the jobs ive ever had all dealt with books or bookstores.

thats not much help in the makeup area.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:
im not really good at the color matching as in foundation matching?


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 22, 2006)

Good luck with applying. I am jealous I would love to work at Sephora



Or MAC


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 22, 2006)

Good luck if you apply! I think that would be such a fun job.


----------



## Megs (Apr 18, 2008)

I just needed to find someone that works at sephora! If you wouldnt mind telling me a little about working there? We're opening our first sephora here in montreal and i just had my interview which went pretty well, the store director is new also she only started a month ago. I just wanted to know if we get reduced pay for the SOS training? Do we get paid at all? and what is training like? Is it hard to remember all the products? And how much is employee discount? ANd whats the uniform like? And how long do they take to call you back after an interview? The store director told me that SOS starts May 2nd so i'm expecting by next week! Ialways wanted to work at Sephora. How many employees are there in one store?

I'm sorry for so many questions i just want to be ready!! thank you so much!


----------



## renbray (Apr 18, 2008)

I know for MAC they wanted to see my portfolio and i knew someone there (because i went so much they knew me but name and credit card



) They set up an appointment to do color matching and two different eyeshadow looks. after that i don't know what happens because i had to move before i could even start work



and i think you must be 18. i tried when i was 16 and they told me to wait a few years...

Sephora i think is like any other department store makeup counter they train you for everything! at least that's what i was told by the girl training there when i asked about applying. she had limited knowledge of makeup application but she looked good wearing it. it's a lot to remember but she got the hang of it after two weeks. as for the pay i have no clue. sorry.

Hope that helps!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 18, 2008)

in my country you need a diploma (mainly cosmetic/aesthetician courses), i think they even hire people with a commercial background, but more for office jobs.

you need to have some sort of experience in the sales &amp;client relationship area, and that's only my opinion here, but for sephora, i think a portfolio is a huge bonus.

you need to be 18 which is the legal age here, and because you need a diploma in reality you won't start working before you're 20 (as most beauty diplomas are 2-year courses). people between 16 and 18 can only work during their holidays with their parents' authorization and under 16 they can help their parents if they own a shop.

you do get paid while you're training for your job.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm not sure how old you gotta be to work at sephora, but i went there with no retail experience at all and they hired me, obviously. at sephora, they don't care if you don't have any background for whatever you're applying. Really. So you don't have to have official makeup background (just love it) and you can work there?


----------



## Megs (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have a lot of retail experience, when i had my interview for sephora she was really impressed that i worked at wal-mart, to me it looks like everything went well, she called back the next to take my refrences and said she'd call me by monday or tuesday!! I hope I get the job!! Does anyone know what the employee discount is at sephora?


----------



## banapple (Apr 18, 2008)

I would totally love to work at Sephora, I'm not sure if the ones around me are hiring though &gt;&lt; lol Do they take walk in apps? or can I call in to ask if they're hiring....etc. since I spend most of my money in Sephora I'd figure to apply haha.


----------



## Megs (Apr 18, 2008)

I just sent Sephora Canada a thank you e-mail, aaaaah I hope she calls soon! I know that she hasn't called my refrences yet because i still keep in contact with one of my past employers and she said she hasnt received a call yet, I got 3 other job offers but i rejected them cus i really want this job at sephora!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 19, 2008)

most MAC's want you to have experience at other makeup counters before they hire you. whenever i go to MAC counters i always ask what other counters they worked at before this and none of the makeup artists i have ever met have said "this is my first counter". most of them are very experienced.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 19, 2008)

lol, I just realized how old this post was!! I said the exact same thing both times I replied!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, I just realized how old this post was!! I said the exact same thing both times I replied! lol.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am not too sure but I am going to assume that they want to you have experience for this type of job.


----------



## Megs (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Guys, great news, I got the job at Sephora here in montreal, it's gonna be a brand new store opening june 13th! I'm very excited, training starts in 2 weeks! Does anyone know if we get to choose what section of the store we want to work in?


----------



## PiinkLady (Apr 24, 2008)

For Sephora there isn't a lot of experience required...As long as you have good cust. service skills thats a plus! I've been working there for three years and its a great place to strengthen your skills as well gain more experience.When I was hired I had no makeup or skin experience...Just apply!!!!! If you have passion for what you do there is no doubt you wouldn't get hired...GOOD LUCK! GOOOOO FOR IT!


----------



## PiinkLady (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Megs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Guys, great news, I got the job at Sephora here in montreal, it's gonna be a brand new store opening june 13th! I'm very excited, training starts in 2 weeks! Does anyone know if we get to choose what section of the store we want to work in? They usually let you know what world you'd be in when you're hired...They kind of put you where they feel you might fit...When I applied I did not want to do skincare and of course thats where I was put...But I absolutely love it now!


----------



## ticki (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Megs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Guys, great news, I got the job at Sephora here in montreal, it's gonna be a brand new store opening june 13th! I'm very excited, training starts in 2 weeks! Does anyone know if we get to choose what section of the store we want to work in? a big congrats to you! hope you love your new job.


----------



## Megs (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif a big congrats to you! hope you love your new job. Thank you so much, I know its gonna be a great place to work! I cant wait!

Originally Posted by *PiinkLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They usually let you know what world you'd be in when you're hired...They kind of put you where they feel you might fit...When I applied I did not want to do skincare and of course thats where I was put...But I absolutely love it now!



Thanks a lot! I hope they put me in make-up! What other "worlds" are there?


----------



## PiinkLady (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Megs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you so much, I know its gonna be a great place to work! I cant wait!


Thanks a lot! I hope they put me in make-up! What other "worlds" are there?

Your Welcome!



There is Skincare &amp; Fragrance... and there is a Sephora Lingo you'll get used to lol...you'll see what I mean when you start your training...its really fun because lets say they put you in Color you're constantly back in forth between worlds so you get to build your knowledge on everything...And the trainings are fun too!



Best of luck!


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 1, 2008)

I worked seasonal at Sephora with Jennifer and Piinklady!





You don't necessarily need makeup experience at Sephora but if you have retail experience or having dealt with clients at previous jobs is a BIG plus. They look for that when applying. I have minimal experience when I applied and the asst manager liked my makeup application. Also I was allowed to do some makeup consultations. When you're hired for seasonal you're really not supposed to (hehe) MAC however is a different story. All the MA's I spoke to says that they started off at some other counter or Sephora before getting their foot into MAC. There are a select few who probably did get hired right into MAC, but their makeup application were exceptional good and they were really good with providing customer service.

I just had 3 interviews yesterday at the MACY's for the MAC counter and the procedure is tedious. I had a pre-screening interview with someone else before speaking to the cosmetics manager. After the cosmetics manager okayed me, was I able to interview for the MAC manager. The MAC manager did intimidate me a lil but I knew my MAC sh*t (lol) I have a demo interview next wk *fingers crossed* in which one of the trainers would see if u know how to apply MU, and if that goes well I might have to speak to the regional manager. Such a huge process....and all because of MAC. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (May 1, 2008)

Goodluck, Angie. Some MA from MAC is telling me I should apply for freelancing (at my location, all the stores are not hiring except for freelancing) because he liked my application and he forever sees me at MAC, I swear, he must know I'm a little junky.

Anyways, I'm way too intimidated to work for MAC and go through that whole process, plus I hate customers... bah ha. So major goodluck to anyone who wants to get hired by them!


----------



## Megs (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I worked seasonal at Sephora with Jennifer and Piinklady!



You don't necessarily need makeup experience at Sephora but if you have retail experience or having dealt with clients at previous jobs is a BIG plus. They look for that when applying. I have minimal experience when I applied and the asst manager liked my makeup application. Also I was allowed to do some makeup consultations. When you're hired for seasonal you're really not supposed to (hehe) MAC however is a different story. All the MA's I spoke to says that they started off at some other counter or Sephora before getting their foot into MAC. There are a select few who probably did get hired right into MAC, but their makeup application were exceptional good and they were really good with providing customer service.

I just had 3 interviews yesterday at the MACY's for the MAC counter and the procedure is tedious. I had a pre-screening interview with someone else before speaking to the cosmetics manager. After the cosmetics manager okayed me, was I able to interview for the MAC manager. The MAC manager did intimidate me a lil but I knew my MAC sh*t (lol) I have a demo interview next wk *fingers crossed* in which one of the trainers would see if u know how to apply MU, and if that goes well I might have to speak to the regional manager. Such a huge process....and all because of MAC. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good Luck blueangel!


----------



## Deann (Jan 5, 2012)

For Mac you do have to be 18 and they do prefer portfolios and makeup background... not sure on what else thats what i was told when i was going to apply... I work at sephora and YOU DO have to be 18, they have changed up what they are looking for tho. You now have to have make up experience,retail experience and be able to do a mock application in the interview, they dont always make you do it though.. main thing is make sure you look like a makeup artist when you go in and have a outgoing personality they LOVE that.


----------



## mzgii (Mar 29, 2012)

hey i was scrolling down and i seen you got a job at sephora, i use to waitress also. i went to sephora got an application and when i brought it back the manager viewed it and asked me a few questions saying it looked fine and that they were going to call me for a group interview, i never had a group interview, what kind of questions will they ask me/?


----------

